

Cool examples of social polling widgets for blogs - melkisch
http://poutsch.tumblr.com/

======
gee_totes
Am I supposed to be able to vote multiple times? My incessant clicking has now
made "The Ambiance" the number 1 reason for going to Y Combinator.

